# R.I.P s3dave ( Adjustable Tie arms guy )



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't know if you guys know him, He used to make stainless steel adjustable rear arms, heat shields, and intercooler brackets For 8L S3's and 8N TT's

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/general-ch ... r-i-p.html

I think there will be a collection for him so keep a eye out please if you want to donate


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Dave, I hereby offer my sympathy to his family and close ones.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep ,sad news indeed , much too young .......


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

never nice hearing news like this, my condolences to his family


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Yes, read this earlier on Audi sport forum, very sad indeed and a great loss to the vag community


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

s3dave's son in law ( Gary ) will be finishing of Dave's S3.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Please donate to [email protected]

This is s3dace's son in law that is finishing off dave s3 and get it up and running


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Please donate to [email protected]
> 
> This is s3dace's son in law that is finishing off dave s3 and get it up and running


I believe the funeral for Dave (S3Dave) was yesterday - please send a fiver if you can afford it and have ever spoken to or heard from S3Dave. He was 43 and way too young to leave the Audi community.

I was co-ordinating a group buy of his bulletproof tie bars which has almost been completed with only 2 pairs remaining to be manufactured.

If you have received a set of bars over the years then please send a paypal gift as it will go into completing Dave's S3

Thanks Craig


----------

